# Terrible sense of foreboding



## z107 (30 Dec 2010)

Over the last few months I've been feeling a gradually increasing sense of foreboding. It's like there is going to be a seismic change for the worse going to happen in the next year or so.

Anyone else have such feelings, or am I just going mad?


----------



## Vanilla (30 Dec 2010)

nah, just you.


----------



## thedaras (31 Dec 2010)

Yep, have that feeling too,as do a lot of friends and family..one of the reasons Im hoping to get away from here...only a matter of time..I hope..


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Dec 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Over the last few months I've been feeling a gradually increasing sense of foreboding. It's like there is going to be a seismic change for the worse going to happen in the next year or so.


Wow. That's uncanny!


----------



## Mpsox (31 Dec 2010)

Nope, don't have that feeling at all. On a personal basis, wife is expecting next month, my employers have restored all the pay cuts they asked us to take over the last 2 years as the company is exceeding it's profit targets, I've a major new project going live in the New Year and from a sales perspective, never been busier

On a national basis, we've a general election coming up which will clear a lot of the numptys out of power for ever, regardless of what you think about the IMF, at least it gives us funding for the foreseeable short/medium term future, the snow is gone and I'll stay up tonight to make sure 2010 is finally finished.


----------



## micmclo (31 Dec 2010)

Mpsox said:


> my employers have restored all the pay cuts they asked us to take over the last 2 years as the company is exceeding it's profit targets,



Restored with back pay?


----------



## Mpsox (31 Dec 2010)

micmclo said:


> Restored with back pay?


 
some but not all, but a decent bonus made up for it. And before someone says it, I don't work for a bank


----------



## Purple (31 Dec 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Over the last few months I've been feeling a gradually increasing sense of foreboding. It's like there is going to be a seismic change for the worse going to happen in the next year or so.
> 
> Anyone else have such feelings, or am I just going mad?


No, I feel the same way. 
I think I know what the problem is.


It's five little words;

"Minister for finance Joan Burton".

Ladies and Gentlemen we are now leaving the frying pan...


----------



## Tintagel (1 Jan 2011)

Mpsox said:


> And before someone says it, I don't work for a bank


 
You do banking work though but paid by a different master.


----------



## boaber (1 Jan 2011)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Over the last few months I've been feeling a gradually increasing sense of foreboding. It's like there is going to be a seismic change for the worse going to happen in the next year or so.
> 
> Anyone else have such feelings, or am I just going mad?



Wouldn't worry too much, we're all doomed on December 21 2012 anyway


----------



## Time (2 Jan 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_phenomenon


----------



## roker (3 Jan 2011)

I have been OK since the doctor gave me happy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX, try that.


----------



## boaber (3 Jan 2011)

umop3p!sdn said:


> It's like there is going to be a *seismic *change for the worse going to happen in the next year or so.



Are you Nostradamus? 2nd earthquake hits northern England http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK...and,_Centred_West_Of_Ripon_In_North_Yorkshire


----------



## redbhoy (4 Jan 2011)

[broken link removed]

Its the end of the world as we know it......


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Jan 2011)

......and I feel fine


----------



## redbhoy (4 Jan 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> ......and I feel fine


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jan 2011)

I'm wearing a T shirt I designed myself, it says:

"I lived through 2010 in Ireland, you can't scare me!!"

Catchy?, nah, but sums up my feelings, cant be having with all this doom, got it out of my system in 2010.


----------



## z107 (4 Jan 2011)

It must of been the earthquake.
I feel fine now.


----------



## Vanilla (4 Jan 2011)

I had a delayed reaction on the foreboding- experienced it on New Years eve- damn you, upsidedown!


----------

